# Almost Blind Rabbit Needs a Home - Sheboygan, Wisconsin



## Boz (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, I went onto Craigslist and before even searching anything I saw "Free Rabbit" and I clicked it. 
http://sheboygan.craigslist.org/zip/1099628911.html

Poor thing, almost blind. I wish I could take her. 
I did email the owner asking if they know why she's blind and if she ever saw a vet about it. We'll see what they say.

Anyone able to help?


----------



## naturestee (Mar 31, 2009)

Why are they rehoming her, did they say? Honestly blindness doesn't bother most bunnies. It's not unusual for a rabbit to be blind for a long time before their owner realizes it. Their other senses compensate really well.

I'm not comfortable with anyone giving away a bun for free. Who knows what kind of creeps will answer? There are a lot of people around here that eat rabbits or use them to train hunting dogs, and they might not care that the bun is a pampered pet.


----------



## Boz (Mar 31, 2009)

I was thinking that same thing about someone taking her for other reasons since she's free. 

She emailed back and said that she really doesn't want to give her up but times are getting tough and she has a zoo already and she feels she needs more love and attention then she can give her. She also said that she is really sweet and a cuddler and gets along with kids and other pets. Ruby sounds like a sweetie!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 31, 2009)

Do let her know that if cat/dogfood is getting hard to buy, she may be able to get help through the shelter and the Salvation Army. I don't know what the requirements are but they work together to get donated food to people who can't afford it. If it's getting super tight money-wise, that might help her be able to keep the bun.

Good rabbit homes are hard to find.


----------



## KookieKing (Apr 14, 2009)

That's so sad, it hard to give up an animal you care about because you can't care for it anymore. My boyfriend and I took care of a wild baby bunny for a few days because my neighbor found him in her backyard not doing to good. I knew we couldn't keep him but I wanted to make sure he was healthy before I let him go. I grew quite fond of the little guy and even gave him the name, Sora. We miss him but when we see a bun in the backyard we like to think it's him. I wish I could adopt little Ruby but I live too far away. I pray she finds a great home with someone who cares for her or that her owners get the money to keep her.


----------



## pla725 (Apr 15, 2009)

Perhaps she one can arrange a transport if she out of the area wanted her.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 15, 2009)

The rabbit did get adopted, but we're not sure by who. Someone from the Humane Society called when the ad was posted in the local paper too, as she was concerned about the fate of a free bunny. The bun was gone and she couldn't get any answers from him.

Hopefully the bun went to a loving home.ray:


----------

